# 1998 Europiccola - few servicing questions



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Seasons greetings all!

Bought another Pavoni today, in need of a good service.

I need clarity on a few things...

The steam pipe is a bit loose, there are two rubber seals on the steam valve which the pipe assembly slides over - would replacing these two seals rectify it?

The group leaks a lot of water when heating up - I'm thinking piston seals need replacing?

It's a 1998 model (pre mil?) and the portafilter fits into my millennium model, however the millennium PF doesn't fit into my new 1998 model grouphead! Despite being made in 1998, is this model considered pre or post millennium? It has a pressurestat reset button under the base if that helps!

I think a seal kit will need to be ordered as a priority - it's reacting well to a descale, the boiler is fizzing away from what I can see through the sight glass!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just to update, I'm confident it's a pre millennium as it has a brass piston and smaller group than my millennium.

Would appreciate a but of advice re leaking water whilst heating up... Thinking of replacing piston seals plus the seal underneath the circlip in the group. That should hopefully sort it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Just to update, I'm confident it's a pre millennium as it has a brass piston and smaller group than my millennium.
> 
> Would appreciate a but of advice re leaking water whilst heating up... Thinking of replacing piston seals plus the seal underneath the circlip in the group. That should hopefully sort it!


Martin,

At a guess, without any visual clues, I'd think they water is coming through the group pipe as the pressure builds up, accumulating on the group on top of the piston. As the piston seals and/or the group seals have perished, water is coming through as a seal is not being formed to keep the water in.

If I were you, I'd remove the group, the shower screen and the piston, inspect all the seals and go from there.

As for the steam wand: if it's not leaking, you do not need to do anything. The steam arm does not sit at a specific position, it should rest all the way down as it has a bayonet type fitting.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Martin,
> 
> At a guess, without any visual clues, I'd think they water is coming through the group pipe as the pressure builds up, accumulating on the group on top of the piston. As the piston seals and/or the group seals have perished, water is coming through as a seal is not being formed to keep the water in.
> 
> ...


 Hi buddy, thanks for the detailed response. Group seals on order - hope to get it in fine fettle for the weekend!


----------

